# NOTICE: Theme section opened for DroidX



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

As stated in previous posts and forum sections, as this site grows and as devices grow - more sections will be opened.

As the DroidX section has EXPLODED with themes/roms, we at RootzWiki felt it was time to open up your own personal section for themes.

Enjoy!

~Bird

PS: I have taken the liberty of moving current themes to that forum, theres currently a 1 day redirect on it moved posts. but that will disappear soon.


----------

